# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  قانون سعودي يلاحق الهاكرز وإرهابيي الإنترنت ومجرمي البلوتوث

## هيثم الفقى

العقوبة تصل للسجن 10 سنوات وغرامة 5 ملايين ريال

دبي- العربية.نت
يدرس مجلس الشورى السعودي الذي تعود جلساته للانعقاد يوم الأحد المقبل مشروع قانون جديد يضع عقوبات مشددة على جرائم المعلوماتية تطال أحكامها "الهاكرز" الذين يقتحمون المواقع الإلكترونية ويفسدونها أو يتنصتون على المواد المرسلة عبر شبكة الإنترنت بغرامة قد تصل إلى نصف مليون ريال كما يضع عقوبة تصل إلى السجن 10 سنوات والتغريم بـ 5 ملايين ريال لمن أنشأ مواقع إلكترونية لمنظمات إرهابية، ويعاقب من يمس حرمة الحياة الخاصة للأفراد بأحد أجهزة الحاسب (بما فيها أجهزة الهاتف الجوال) بعقوبات تصل إلى الحبس 5 سنوات والغرامة 3 ملايين ريال.

وحسب تقرير نشره الزميل مشاري التركي في جريدة الوطن السعودية فإن مجلس الشورى السعودي يعود للانعقاد يوم الأحد المقبل 10-9-2006م الموافق 17 من شعبان 1427هـ، حيث سيناقش في جلسته العادية الثالثة والثلاثين مشروع نظام مكافحة جرائم المعلوماتية والمقدم من لجنة النقل والاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات في المجلس نظرا للمتغيرات السريعة والمتلاحقة في مجال التقنية وارتفاع نسبة الجرائم ذات الصلة بالحاسب الآلي والإنترنت أو ما يسمى بجرائم المعلوماتية، وظهور العديد من الاختراعات بشكل متسارع سواء كان هذا في مجال الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت أو في مجال الاتصالات (الجيل الثالث من الهواتف النقالة).
وقال التقرير إن اللجنة اقترحت إضافة فقرة تتعلق بجرائم البلوتوث والتشهير عبر وسائل تقنيات المعلومات المختلفة من خلال ما يمس الحياة الخاصة عن طريق إساءة استخدام الهواتف النقالة المزودة بالكاميرات، أو التشهير بالآخرين وإلحاق الضرر بهم عبر وسائل تقنيات المعلومات المختلفة، وتبني تعريف الحاسب الآلي بشكل أدق وأشمل لكي تتم معاقبة من يسيء استخدامه.
ويتضمن النظام الخاص بالجرائم المعلوماتية (16) مادة تتضمن السجن لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد عن 500 ألف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين لكل شخص يرتكب أيا من جرائم التنصت على ما هو مرسل عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي دون وجه حق أو التقاطه أو اعتراضه، أو الدخول غير المشروع لتهديد شخص أو ابتزازه لحمله على القيام بفعل أو الامتناع عنه ولو كان القيام بهذا الفعل أو الامتناع عنه مشروعا.
كما يتضمن النظام تجريم الدخول غير المشروع إلى موقع إلكتروني لتغيير تصاميم هذا الموقع أو إلغائه أو إتلافه أو تعديله أو شغل عنوانه، أو المساس بالحياة الخاصة بالآخرين عن طريق إساءة استخدام الهواتف النقالة المزودة بالكاميرا أو ما في حكمها، أو التشهير بالآخرين وإلحاق الضرر بهم عبر وسائل تقنيات المعلومات المختلفة.
وتصل مدة السجن إلى 10 سنوات والغرامة إلى 5 ملايين في حالة إنشاء المواقع للمنظمات الإرهابية على الشبكة العنكبوتية، أو الدخول إلى نظام معلوماتي أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي للحصول على معلومات وبيانات تمس الأمن الداخلي والخارجي للدولة أو اقتصادها الوطني، كما تصل عقوبة السجن إلى 3 سنوات والغرامة إلى مليونين لكل من يستولي لنفسه أو لغيره على مال منقول أو على سند أو توقيع هذا السند عن طريق الاحتيال أو انتحال شخصية غير صحيحة، أو الوصول إلى بيانات بنكية أو ائتمانية أو بيانات متعلقة بملكية أوراق مالية للحصول على بيانات أو معلومات أو أموال أو ما تتيحه من خدمات.
كما تصل مدة السجن إلى 4 سنوات والغرامة إلى 3 ملايين لكل من يدخل بشكل غير مشروع لإلغاء بيانات خاصة أو حذفها أو تدميرها أو تسريبها أو إتلافها أو إعادة نشرها وإيقاف الشبكة المعلوماتية عن العمل أو تعطيلها أو تدمير أو مسح البرامج أو البيانات الموجودة والمستخدمة فيها أو حذفها أو تسريبها أو إتلافها أو تعديلها أو إعاقة الوصول إلى الخدمة أو تشويشها أو تعطيلها بأي وسيلة كانت، وتصل مدة السجن إلى 5 سنوات والغرامة إلى 3 ملايين ريال لكل من ينتج ما يمس بالنظام العام أو الآداب العامة أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة أو إعداده أو إرساله أو تخزينه عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي، أو إنشاء موقع على الشبكة المعلوماتية أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي أو نشره للاتجار في الجنس البشري أو تسهيل التعامل به، أو إنشاء المواد المتعلقة بالشبكات الإباحية أو أنشطة الميسر المخلة بالآداب العامة ونشرها أو ترويجها أو إنشاء موقع للاتجار بالمخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية أو ترويجها أو طرق تعاطيها أو تسهيل التعامل بها.

----------


## حازم عطاالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ...

----------

